# This is great...



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

This is one of the funniest things i've ever read. The thread is over 100 pages but the pictures alone are worth looking at. This is where I got the pic I posted a few days ago, before it became so popular.


http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?t=322041&page=1&pp=20


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

That guy MarlboroMan posts more pictures and they get more and more Guido.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

here are a few of the funny ones....


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

cruisin the mma forums were you?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> cruisin the mma forums were you?


 haha, no. There was a link to this on collegehumor.com


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

these guys make the backstreet boys look like 50 cent


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2006)

haha, this gets funnier and funnier. Here are a few more...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2006)

is this the gay and lesbian alliance jersey chapter?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 14, 2006)

Some of them look like Japanese anime hair cuts meet Al Jolson blackface.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

I would never move there.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 15, 2006)

what kinda of a forum is that supposed to be?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 15, 2006)

lol im just waiting to see a picture of dale


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 15, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> what kinda of a forum is that supposed to be?



MMA


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 15, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> MMA



What does that stand for?

*Edit*: oh mixed martial arts.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 15, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> What does that stand for?



Man on Man Action


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 15, 2006)

That thread is one of the most frightening things i have ever seen in my life.







This is a real picture, of a real person. This is not a joke. Rarely have I been so ashamed of humanity


----------



## Super Hulk (Jan 15, 2006)

who gives a shit about those loozerz!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 15, 2006)

That was pretty entertaining Son. It kept dad pretty busy for a while.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

>


  I read about this .....thing


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I read about this .....thing


Hope your up early and getting ready for Church. I'll be by in about an hour


Tough


----------



## GFR (Jan 15, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> That thread is one of the most frightening things i have ever seen in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would pay $1000 to show these losers these pics in 20 years and see how they react to them...
The shame, the shame.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

Complete Douche-Bags!!!


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Complete Douche-Bags!!!



I would pwn all those MMA fags!!!


----------



## MyK (Jan 15, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> That was pretty entertaining Son. *It kept dad pretty busy for a while*.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, you boys look like you're on the hunt for some gayness in your anus...


Ahahahahahahahhahahahaha, that is fucking great!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

Kefe belongs in that forum.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 15, 2006)

When i saw that "a kiss for all you haters" i almost put my fist thru the monitor,  not that i really have anything against homos.  But he's implying that the audience is jealous.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> When i saw that *"a kiss for all you haters"* i almost put my fist thru the monitor, not that i really have anything against homos. But he's implying that the audience is jealous.


 I threw a kiss back.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

*The first thing I thought of was this...*










(And how gay I thought it was at the time)


----------



## TheCurse (Jan 15, 2006)

hilarious shit gococks


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

During my attempt to study this morning, I wasted a good 2 hours going through 108 pages of that thread and it was worth every second. This is still one of the funniest things i've ever seen. Does anyone have a link to their myspace accounts? Thats the best part. They all go to a community college and pull in 6 figure incomes.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jan 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>




i think kefe is there gang leader


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 haha, that's great. That picture of his mean face needs to be in there.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

He's already on that site.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

hahahaha, that's great.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

Kefe's getting greased!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

If you look carefully he's actually give you that BJ stare with his eyes slightly shut.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

I think KEFE needs a new hairstyle, and outfit!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> If you look carefully he's actually give you that BJ stare.


 Topolo tries to give the BJ stare, but his eye patch sometimes gets in the way.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Topolo tries to give the BJ stare, but his eye patch sometimes gets in the way.


  He must have caught an infection.

Damn, looking at the gif again Kefe looks like a pro.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I think KEFE needs a new hairstyle, and outfit!


I'm going to see if he can send me more pics.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

haha, Min0 you joined that site to post the KEFE pic. That's great.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, Min0 you joined that site to post the KEFE pic. That's great.


Kefe is big time now, he is a star.

I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

>



HAHAHAHA

Thats a fucking good one.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 16, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



MINO YOU BUTTHOLE!! ITS 1:45 IN THE MORNING AND IM LAUGHING OUT LOUD IN THE LIVING ROOM!! wow...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 16, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> During my attempt to study this morning, I wasted a good 2 hours going through 108 pages of that thread and it was worth every second. This is still one of the funniest things i've ever seen. Does anyone have a link to their myspace accounts? Thats the best part. They all go to a community college and pull in 6 figure incomes.


p 23.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=28707875  here's the ringleader, AKA marlboro man


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2006)

I broke the window again -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> MINO YOU BUTTHOLE!! ITS 1:45 IN THE MORNING AND IM LAUGHING OUT LOUD IN THE LIVING ROOM!! wow...


Kefe is the best. When I need a laugh I just look for Kefe.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 16, 2006)

I Need More, Mino!!! More Photoshopped Pics!!!


----------



## GFR (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?p=7984822&posted=1#post7984822

#2832


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?p=7984822&posted=1#post7984822




Please leave the sherdog forums to the true MMA fans, and not old, washed up boxing hacks, who are out of touch with modern day social trends.


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 16, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> That thread is one of the most frightening things i have ever seen in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is he wearing lipstick?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Flex (Jan 17, 2006)

OMG that shit is  hilarious. I'm only on page 6...and i'm SO happy there's 147 more pages to go!


p.s. I'd kill these fags each for $50. 
(no offense to gay people)


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 17, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

>



oh man... ....I'm laughing so hard right now it hurts


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 17, 2006)

haha, this shit is crazy. There's a website about these fags with dozens of photoshops and even a forum. Min0, I looked last night and they didn't have your photoshop up, you need to send it in and spread KEFE around.

http://www.leehotti.com/


----------



## Flex (Jan 17, 2006)

Gococks, you're an asshole.

Now i'm on page 14 and i CAN'T stop reading hahahahahahahahahah

Funny thing is that i'm serious. I literally can't stop. I try to, but my mind won't let myself.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 17, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Gococks, you're an asshole.
> 
> Now i'm on page 14 and i CAN'T stop reading hahahahahahahahahah
> 
> Funny thing is that i'm serious. I literally can't stop. I try to, but my mind won't let myself.


 I wasted a solid 2 hours looking at that thread, and it was only 108 pages when I found it. It's great.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2006)

Check out this post from that site....funny but sick.
http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7995754&postcount=3161


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, this shit is crazy. There's a website about these fags with dozens of photoshops and even a forum. Min0, I looked last night and they didn't have your photoshop up, you need to send it in and spread KEFE around.
> 
> http://www.leehotti.com/


 
This is great, I need to make more popular than this guy.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)

Fuck, I need to study, but I'm reading that gay thread.

What was gococks doing on these forums anyways?  He's a gay lover, not a fighter.


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

I just posted one of these pics on another BB site...and said it was me and muh boys


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just posted one of these pics on another BB site...and said it was me and muh boys


What site is that?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)

Im sure you know which one.


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What site is that?


 http://www.bbforums.com/search.php?searchid=91723

http://www.bbforums.com/index.php?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



LOL


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow...just...I can't believe there are people so terribly...gay...and..
Fuck they should die.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.bbforums.com/search.php?searchid=91723


----------



## Flex (Jan 17, 2006)

I CANT stop reading that fucking forum! It's SOOOOOOO funny!

scroll halfway down this page....these guys are relentlessly funny!
http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?t=322041&page=14&pp=20


----------



## Flex (Jan 17, 2006)

Maybe the best quote i've read yet....(talking about the original group picture)...

"Say, which one of the point-haired chaps are you anyway? The faggy one with the fag shirt? The fag holding the beer? Or are you off the camera giving the others a rimbjob?"


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 17, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Maybe the best quote i've read yet....(talking about the original group picture)...
> 
> "Say, which one of the point-haired chaps are you anyway? The faggy one with the fag shirt? The fag holding the beer? Or are you off the camera giving the others a rimbjob?"


----------



## brogers (Jan 17, 2006)

gococks, you rule.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




I posted 4 other pictures "dogg."


----------



## GFR (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Skate67 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hahahhaha.  You ever notice once every year or so theres some internet foolery like this that goes huge?  

A few years ago there was that fat kid singing that "super bowl is gay" song.  That was pretty big.

Then just recently there was that "Leeroy Jenkins".  I donno how many of you know what that was about, but it went huuuuge.  He has a fucking site and teeshirts for gods sake.

Now theres this shit and its already got a site www.leehotti.com .  

Man someone needs to start an internet hall of fame (hall of shame?). Seriously.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-103018846000620770&q=john+hottie


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> haha, this shit is crazy. There's a website about these fags with dozens of photoshops and even a forum. Min0, I looked last night and they didn't have your photoshop up, you need to send it in and spread KEFE around.
> 
> http://www.leehotti.com/


 

He's up now. 
http://www.leehotti.com/photochops19.htm


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Jan 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>




I dont know whats worse!

the fake orange tan or the pasty whiteness!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been trying to study pchem for the past 2.5 hours and all i've done is look at photoshops of leehotti and his gang of fags.


----------



## MyK (Jan 18, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I've been trying to study pchem for the past 2.5 hours and all i've done is look at photoshops of leehotti and his gang of fags.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

>



I like how they used the following caption for this one:

"if u wanna start somethign u better be ready to deal with us"


Bahahahaha.  I could fuck all of them up at the same time.  Bahahhaaha!


----------



## GFR (Jan 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like how they used the following caption for this one:
> 
> "if u wanna start somethign u better be ready to deal with us"
> 
> ...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Doublebase (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow.  I had to stop reading.  I got through 37 pages and had to stop myself.  Are those pics on collegehumor.com?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Wow.  I had to stop reading.  I got through 37 pages and had to stop myself.  Are those pics on collegehumor.com?


 yeah, every link with "King Guido" in it is to these assbags.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Hahahhaha. You ever notice once every year or so theres some internet foolery like this that goes huge?
> 
> A few years ago there was that fat kid singing that "super bowl is gay" song. That was pretty big.
> 
> ...


 
They are all capured here, the Leroy guy,the fat chick, the fat young asian, the WTF guy, the prisinor lady and the sick looking sex pervert....but Kefe is missing


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

>


 





 -


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hahahaha, that is really funny...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> -


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Has anyone seen the original thread in the past few days? It's turned into a huge Guido war over who's got the biggest bottle of hair gel. It's funny as shit.

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?t=322041&page=1&pp=20


----------



## GFR (Jan 20, 2006)

This will be  in the top 10 threads of 2006


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

The last 15-20 pages of the thread are funny as hell. Guys on that forum have dug up more info on these fags than the FBI could probably get.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Female Guidos have a way with the english language that rivals that of Edgar Allen Poe and Robert Frost......

_yO yO yO . wutupppp this yOur girl mandah ;] . i`m 10O% italian - the best kind in the wOrld - ii feel bad fOr yOu if yOu aren`t itaian hOeE . ii lOve life even thO it will run yOur ass Ova` anytime it feels like it . my girls are my heart . without them ii wOuldn't be my wOnderful self . especially my fOur main girlS ♥ yOu knOw whO yOu are . i`m assistant manager at my jewelery stOre sO yOu knOw ii be making that bread hOlllllla . as fOr the lOve liife . im single . and ii intend on being that way fOr awhile b/c everytime ii try tO cOmmit with sOmeOne they always end up fucking me Over in the end and i`m tiired Of it . the single life is great b/c ii knOw hOw tO have a gOod time . ii lOve tO dance + gO clubbing with my fine-ass ladies ♥ . wherever the hOt spOt is yOu`ll find us there . we`re knOwn all over daytOna beach b/c we're a hOt grOup of single sexy ladiies . aka the sweetass crew . ii lOve my family and i'd die fOr them . they brOught me in this wOrld fOr all yOu`s tO lOve . hehe ;] . i`m just a fun + crazii + sweet girl . i'm open-minded and i'm always dOwn fOr a gOod time . i'll try anything Once twice if ii like it . ii lOve lOve lOve tO shOp . ii have gOod style + gOod taste . . yeh gO`head envy me . i`m spOiled i`m nOt gOnna lie . BUT the diffrence is ii spOil myself . ii wOrk hard fOr my mOney . ii`m nOt gOnna thrOw it away On sOme wOrthless man or stupid and ignOrant peOple so ii spend it On myself . dOn`t get me wrOng i`ve gOt bills and they`re paid every mOnth . . anddddd what niqqa ?! i`m a sweet persOn . sOmetimes it`s extremely hard fOr me tO be a bitch sO when ii am it`s b/c yOu`ve giVen me a reasOn tO be One . ii dO have a temper , whO dOesnt ?! sO dOn`t get On my bad side and i`ll lOve yOu forever . ii dO nOt and will nOt let ANYONE walk all over me . ii knOw when sOmeOne is being shady or lying . i`m a prO at telling b/c i`ve had a lOt of liars in and Out of my life . sO dOn`t trY me yOu`ll lOse badly . anyyyywayssss . hit me up if yOu wanna knOw sOme mOre . . i`m sure yOu`d fall in lOve with me ;] . pEacee 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

God damn that bitches typing annoys the living shit out of me just looking at it. I bet it tAkeS fOreVer to cApItaliZe raNdoM lEtteRs liKe thiS.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Holy hell, this video is funny as shit. Turn the sound up so you can hear the narrators voice.

http://www.auralsalvation.com/2006/01/dont_fuck_those_guys_psa/


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 20, 2006)

Holy shit, that video is so funny. I love how they don't understand why everyone thinks they're  gay. They are just like the kids at my high school who think there the shit. God damn this is some good shit.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Holy shit, that video is so funny. I love how they don't understand why everyone thinks they're  gay. They are just like the kids at my high school who think there the shit. God damn this is some good shit.


 There's one guy on there they have deemed "Cockboy" and they put his screen name up there and I just IMed him and asked him if he was "Cockboy" and this is his response.......



*Invincible201xxx* (12:48:33 AM): boy are u a hater, yes im cockboy, cockdiesel that is haha


Everyone send him a message, and if he responds, post what he says.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's cockboy right here. According to one of the other pictures, I guess he's a bodybuilder or something. Not huge but he's pretty cut.


----------



## MyK (Jan 20, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Holy hell, this video is funny as shit. Turn the sound up so you can hear the narrators voice.
> 
> http://www.auralsalvation.com/2006/01/dont_fuck_those_guys_psa/


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This will be  in the top 10 threads of 2006



Is there any competition?  I don't see why it wouldn't steal the number one spot.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 21, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Holy hell, this video is funny as shit. Turn the sound up so you can hear the narrators voice.
> 
> http://www.auralsalvation.com/2006/01/dont_fuck_those_guys_psa/



HAHAHAH. fuck man...


----------



## Flex (Jan 21, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> The last 15-20 pages of the thread are funny as hell. Guys on that forum have dug up more info on these fags than the FBI could probably get.




For the sole purpose of being able to post on Sherdog i created a username. 

I posted 3 posts..........it says the server is too busy now, but when i can get on it i'll put 'em up. I'll just let you know that i'm very proud of myself and represented IM well.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2006)

> "Dear Brother Guidos,
> 
> Your web site provides for me vicarious thrills and,
> at times, quiet reflection. You see, I am the only
> ...


.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 21, 2006)

Lee hotti is trying to sue people for making websites about him.


----------



## Flex (Jan 21, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> For the sole purpose of being able to post on Sherdog i created a username.
> 
> I posted 3 posts..........it says the server is too busy now, but when i can get on it i'll put 'em up. I'll just let you know that i'm very proud of myself and represented IM well.



Here's one:


"In honor of Lee Hotti's gayness, Billy Joel wrote a remix to "The Pianoman", called "The Marlboroman".
(Keep "The Pianoman" song, beat, rhythym, timing etc. in your head while you sing this to yourself)
Enjoy....

"The Marlboroman" (to the tune of "The Pianoman")

It's nine o'clock on a Saturday,
Lee don't know where to begiiin,
He's been getting ready for 3 hours nooow,
Putting that fake orange shit on his chiiin.

Benni says, "Lee, can you blow meee before we leeeave",
I love when you suck on my hooose,
I'll try not to shoot it all over you,
'Cuz you're wearing my last weekend's clooothes."

Laaa la laaa, de de daaa
La laaa, de de daaa da da

Paint me a tan, you're the Marlboromaaan
Let's go to a gay bar toniiight
We'll stand in the rear looking very queeeeer
Any man'll do as long as his butt's tiiight

Now that hoe at the bar is a sis of mine,
She gets me my hairgel for freeee,
And she's quick with some head or to get her legs spread, 
We like to keep it in the familyyyy

I says, "Bennie, I believe that guy's eyeing me."
I wonder if he likes my fake taaan,
"I'm sure I could pull any guy in here,
Especially with my matching headbaaand."

Oh, laaa la laaa, de de daaa
La la, de de daaa da da

Now Paul is a real good hairstylest,
Makes the spikes on my head just riiiight,
And he's flirting with Bennie, who sucks dick for a penny,
And probably will be for liiife

And mah boys be practicin' politics,
With every gay man that walks byyyy,
They love being surrounded by all these men,
Any single one will do for the niiiiight.

Paint me a tan, you're the Marlboromaaan
Let's go to a gay bar toniiiiight
We'll stand in the rear looking very queeeeer
Any man'll do as long as his butt's tiiiiight.

It's a pretty good crowd for a Saturday
And the gay manager gives me a smiiile
'Cause he knows that it's him I've been comin' to see
To have sex after work for a whiiile

And my hair, it looks like a porcupine
And the fake tan is smudging my faaace
The guy looking at me puts his hand on my knee
And says, "Lee, let's go back to my plaaace"


----------



## Flex (Jan 21, 2006)

And my other masterpiece:

The Eagles got jealous of Billy Joel's remix of "The Pianoman", and, not wanting to be outdone, decided that they wanted to "one up" Billy. 

So, Hottis and Gentlemen, here's The Eagles' "Hotel California" in a tribute to Sherdog with their brand new edition called "Club of Jersey Hottis".
(Again, please keep "Hotel California's" music, rhythym, beat etc. in your head while you read this in order to feel the full effect)


"Club of Jersey Hotti's" (to the tune of "Hotel California")

In a dark Jersey nightclub
Lotsa gel in Lee's haaair
Strong smell of too much cologne
Rising up through the aaair
Up ahead in the distance
Lee saw a shimmering light
Lee's head grew heavy from the gel he used,
He had to stop for the niiight
There Vinn stood in the doorwaaay
And Lee heard him yeeell
"Can you nut on my head again?
Or I mean, gimme more "hair geeel"
Then Lee lit up a candle
And Vinn showed him the waaay
Can you do this one for free
Or am I gonna hafta paaay?

Chorus:
Welcome to the Club of Jersey Hottis
Such a lovely place 
(background: Such a lovely place)
Tanner makes a lovely face
Plenty of room at the Club of Jersey Hottis
Any time of year
(background: Any time of year)
There is gay sex here


My cousin's mind is twisteeed
Thinks he's got a Mercedes Benz
He's got a lot of pretty, pretty boys
He calls "boyfrieeends"
How they dance on the club's floor
Sweet summer sweat
Some dance with only boyfriends
Others with guys they just met
So Lee called up a homeboy
Please bring me lipshiiine
He said he hasn't felt that good since last time we 69'd
And still those Guidos are calling from faaar awaaay
I think we have a 15 vs. 1 fight
Cuz someone called us "gaaay"

Chorus:
Welcome to the Club of Jersey Hottis
Such a lovely place 
(background: Such a lovely place)
Tanner makes a lovely face
They're livin' it up at the Club of Jersey Hottis
What a nice surprise
(background: What a nice surprise)
To hear you, too, love guys


Mirrors on the ceiling
Cheap champagne on ice
And Lee said, "We're all just Albanians here,
and as strong as mice"
And in Vinn's gay chambers
They gathered the whole gang
They had gallons of KY lube
and were all ready to bang
Last thing Vinn remembers
He was running for the door
Vinn had to find his fake Coach bag
Cuz they ran out and needed mooore
"Relax" said Lee Hotti
It's your turn to recieve
You can bang me any time you want
But you can never leave


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Lee hotti is trying to sue people for making websites about him.


 do you have any links to it?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I saw the two funniest photoshops of these fags. On www.leehotti.com there is an adult photoshop section, and the last two are awesome. You have to watch them for about a minute, but damn they are funny.


----------



## god hand (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## clemson357 (Jan 21, 2006)

those people are so fucking stupid looking. 

do all people in jersey look like that?  if so, I need to go up there.  I could sit on a park bench all day and just laugh my fucking ass off watching the guitos go by.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 21, 2006)

> do you have any links to it?


 That thread gets bigger so fast, I can't find the post anymore.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> That thread gets bigger so fast, I can't find the post anymore.


 I saw it, but those douchebags can't do shit. They willingly put their pictuers up on a public forum, and became the laughing stock of the entire internet as a result.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

This whole thing gets better with every thread people post...
 Here they are sharing tips about how to manage their "blowout" (which is what they call that shit hair cut), and since every single one of them have the exact same look, they all help each other out....
http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=messageboard.viewThread&entryID=11672165&groupID=100817750&adTopicID=23&Mytoken=7819D62C-CE1F-12D4-0CC612D6E24F396916660216


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 21, 2006)

What the fuck is a guido?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What the fuck is a guido?


 These guys. They are guido mother fuckers


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

haha, you can buy a Guido starter kit on ebay now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lee-HoTTI-GuIdO-CluBBing-PlaYa-Package_W0QQitemZ5463933721QQcategoryZ1060QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showpost.php?p=8040632&postcount=5269 What the fuck? Did this stupid fuck just give out there address?


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> This whole thing gets better with every thread people post...
> Here they are sharing tips about how to manage their "blowout" (which is what they call that shit hair cut), and since every single one of them have the exact same look, they all help each other out....
> http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=messageboard.viewThread&entryID=11672165&groupID=100817750&adTopicID=23&Mytoken=7819D62C-CE1F-12D4-0CC612D6E24F396916660216



What the hell is that????


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I shit my pants laughing at this stuff


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2006)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showpost.php?p=8040632&postcount=5269 What the fuck? Did this stupid fuck just give out there address?


 Supposedly they are arranging a fight between one of the guidos and one of the martial arts guys, but im sure it's all bullshit.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hahahaha, wow that shit is getting outta hand.

Fucking hilarious tho.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 22, 2006)

What the fuck is that tat?  The corpse of his grandfather?


OOOOWWWWW I think I just completely ruptured the disc in my back laughing at this dude.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> And my other masterpiece:
> 
> The Eagles got jealous of Billy Joel's remix of "The Pianoman", and, not wanting to be outdone, decided that they wanted to "one up" Billy.



lol those are great.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 22, 2006)

Hahahaha Lol Hahahahaha Lol Hahahahaha Lol Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 22, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> OOOOWWWWW I think I just completely ruptured the disc in my back laughing at this dude.


 That fucking douchebag has makeup on.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Flex (Jan 22, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> lol those are great.




Thank you, kind lady.


pm me about what happened with your son when you get a chance.

Take care, hun


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 22, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> What the fuck is that tat?  The corpse of his grandfather?
> 
> 
> OOOOWWWWW I think I just completely ruptured the disc in my back laughing at this dude.





			
				gococksDJS said:
			
		

> That fucking douchebag has makeup on.


Is that a picture of Kefe 6 years in the future?


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Is that a picture of Kefe 6 years in the future?


 Six years from now, you will have been dead for 5 years because KEFE is going to rip out your liver and use it to garnish his bowl of human souls he eats every morning, after he reads what you posted.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 22, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Six years from now, you will have been dead for 5 years because KEFE is going to rip out your liver and use it to garnish his bowl of human souls he eats every morning, after he reads what you posted.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

on page six now....

BTW Flex....good 'lyrics'!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Station?


----------



## Flex (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> on page six now....
> 
> BTW Flex....good 'lyrics'!




Thanks Burnman, i did my best 

im on pg 59, but that thread keeps growing and growing, we'll never finish haha


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

46 here...my head hurts...
those pics are too much....


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 23, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Thanks Burnman, i did my best
> 
> im on pg 59, but that thread keeps growing and growing, we'll never finish haha


 The guy they call "cockboy" shows up and starts to post, and he's pretty funny, until he posts a pic of his dong.


----------



## Decker (Apr 19, 2006)

An old thread but somehow I missed it the first time around...better late than never. 

My god this is what it's all about...Mino is brilliant.  They are 
shmomo-licious

Thank you gococks.


----------



## lioness (Apr 19, 2006)

I haven't laughed so hard in a long time!  ROFL!!!  

*If the pictures aren't funny enough...the COMMENTS are freakin' HILARIOUS!!!*

I'll have to read some more tonight ~ ran out of time!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2006)

sniff aniff....I smell KY......


----------

